# anyone ever tried a DIY sound isolation clip?



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has ever given this a try. Not even sure if codes would allow for it but thought I would offer up the question. They don't seem as though they should be very difficult but idk.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

There's only 1 clip per 5 square feet and together they might be holding up literally one ton of drywall.. with you underneath. Consider the lower cost clips that are available.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Not so much worried about cost but was wondering if it could be done better DIY than a manufacturer trying to hit a specific price point if that makes any sense


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Realize that when a clip & channel system is fully mass-loaded, the clip itself does less. It's the 25 gauge channel with strategically placed clip pattern that allows the decoupling to occur. This is why you don't want more than the recommended number of clips and you don't want the heavier 22 or 20 gauge channel.

What the clip does is to hold the system off the wood framing as well as to allow the channel to slide side to side a bit when oscillating


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Fair enough thanks for the info I really appreciate the reply


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

This is why we often recommend the least expensive clip available. It's all that is needed.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool thanks again for the info


----------

